# Audiophile operas



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Assuming sound quality is the criteria in choosing the opera recordings (CDs), what are your recommendations?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

There is a whole thread for this, called Opera on CD, and it can be found in the subforum Opera on DVD and Blu-ray (I know, not self evident given the subforum's title, that's probably why you didn't find it). One particular member, TxllxT, posts a lot there and has in-depth knowledge of good opera CDs, you'll find a wealth of information there or you can PM him directly for some recommendations. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I know this Opera on CD - thread. It has 36 pages now. I don't know if I am the only one, but I don't want to browse it through when I need some audiophile CDs or new opera CDs information, which was also one of my earlier attempts to get some news related to new opera CD recordings. Sure I can send PM, but why not to share that info with all of us?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mika said:


> Assuming sound quality is the criteria in choosing the opera recordings (CDs), what are your recommendations?


If you like baroque opera the new Naive series has very clear immediate sound using smaller orchestra, very dramatic and thrilling
(I have everyone in this series to date)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

The sound on these newer Rene Jacobs Mozart series for Harmonia Mundi label is also very fine


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Also for Hamonia Mundi the warm bloom of this spacious finely detailed Messiah recording impresses me greatly, the choral section seem to float in 3D space like angels in heaven (also the performance is magnificent)


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for these hints. I have been under impression, that Rene Jacobs is the man. How about LSO live recordings?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mika said:


> I know this Opera on CD - thread. It has 36 pages now. I don't know if I am the only one, but I don't want to browse it through when I need some audiophile CDs or new opera CDs information, which was also one of my earlier attempts to get some news related to new opera CD recordings. Sure I can send PM, but why not to share that info with all of us?


Oh, that's fine, I was just making a suggestion. I thought you didn't know about the Opera on CD thread, because of the title of the subforum (we could have called it "Opera on DVD, blu-ray, and CD" but for various reasons we didn't). But feel free to post your inquiry here, I wasn't trying to imply any censorship.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

If you like Wagner then try Semyon Bychkov's recording of Lohengrin available on hybrid SACD. Firstly its a great recording and is also crystal clear quality


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> Thanks for these hints. I have been under impression, that Rene Jacobs is the man. How about LSO live recordings?


Rene Jacobs is definitely the man. His recording of Die Zauberflöte is totally amazing. And the sound is rather good.

I don't really care about the sound quality past a certain point, but from what I gather from Amazon reviews, the sound can be rather poor on some LSO Live recordings.


----------

